# Solved: Can't restore ipod touch 5



## knowslittle (Jul 28, 2003)

I am having trouble restoring my ipod touch 5th generation. After I have gone through the required steps, the "Downloading Software for This ipod" box appears. It goes for a long time, then it says the network connection was reset. It says to make sure my network settings are correct and my network connection in active. Well, I'm OK on both counts. Can someone give me some advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try temporarily disabling your firewall and anti-virus software and see if that helps.


----------



## knowslittle (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks. It didn't work, but I appreciate your attempt to solve my problem.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No problem. Is your iTunes the latest version?


----------



## knowslittle (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you tried using recovery mode as suggested here? http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1808


----------



## knowslittle (Jul 28, 2003)

No, I haven't, but I will and will let you know how it went.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay good luck.


----------



## knowslittle (Jul 28, 2003)

You no doubt have realized that I'm not too swift concerning computers. I tried the procedure you linked me to and it did not work. So I bit the bullet and tried the manual restore from backup. I figured that the backup would be just more of the same old ipod stuff that I was trying to get rid of. But lo and behold, it worked. I surely appreciate how you stayed with me trying to find a solution to my problem. Thank you very, very much!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome  I'm glad a solution finally worked out!


----------

